# bulgarian classical composer



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Let's face it bulgaria fascinated me, so ancient and mysterious country, i receive a wonderful cd lately of irfan the recording quality is top notch some of it sound baroque (this is sweet).

But im here to talk about bulgarian classical composer, inspired by folkish music.
What is the bela bartok of the hungarians hehe.

Name fews composer Worth checking out old or new , retro or modernist if you preffer and have a nice day.

:tiphat:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Here you go:

Bulgaria[edit]
Anna-Maria Ravnopolska-Dean composer, harpist, pedagogue
Albena Petrovic-Vratchanska (born 1965), composer and director in Luxembourg, one of her most famous works is "Gladius"
Alexander Tanev (1928-1996), composer of classical music, world famous for his choral works, professor of composition
Alexandra Fol (born 1981), composer and organist, currently writing her dissertation at McGill University's Schulich School of Music
Andrey Vratchansky (1915-1990), one of his most famous works are "Iz Dunavskata ravnina" (Over Danube's plain; Из Дунавската равнина) and "Elenino horo Moyata godenica" ("My Fiancee"; Еленино хоро Моята годеница)
Diko Iliev (1898-1984), probably most famous of his works is "Dunavsko horo" (Danube's horo; Дунавско хоро)
Dobri Hristov (1875-1941), composer of choral music as well as music for the church and orchestra
Dobrinka Tabakova (born 1980), composer
Emanuil Manolov (1860-1902), composed the first Bulgarian opera Siromahkinia based on the work of Ivan Vazov with the same title
Emil Tabakov (born 1947), composer of symphonies and concertos
Georgi Arnaoudov (born 1957), composer of stage, orchestral, chamber, film, vocal and piano music
Georgi Tutev (1924-1994), composer of contemporary classical music, one of the main representatives of Bulgarian modernism
Hristo Tsanoff (born 1947), composer
Julia Tsenova (1948-2010), contemporary composer, pianist, jazz pedagogue
Marin Goleminov (1908-2000), composer, violinist, conductor
Michail Goleminov (born 1956), composer, pianist, conductor, and co-founder of music publishing house The Orange Factory
Milcho Leviev (born 1937), composer, arranger, jazz performer and pianist
Pancho Vladigerov (1899-1978), a founding member of the Bulgarian Contemporary Music Society (1933)
Petar Krumov (born 1934), composer, arranger, conductor and expert on Bulgarian folk music
Peter Christoskov (1917-2006), violinist, teacher, composer, http://www.ubc-bg.com/en/composer/127
Petko Staynov (1896-1977), a founding member and first chairman of the Bulgarian Contemporary Music Society (1933), which later became the Union of Bulgarian Composers
Veselin Stoyanov (1902-1969), composer of classical music including two symphonies


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2015)

I lived in Bulgaria for four years. The classical music tradition there is thin on the ground. Despite the Slavic language, Bulgaria often felt more like Turkey with a sizable heaping of Gypsy mixed in. Given it's location and history, this makes a lot of sense - Istanbul is only about 50 km away. You might call it a cultural crossroads. I suppose as a westerner, the turkish elements were more noticeable to me. Perhaps a Turk would be most struck by how western Bulgaria is.

Jordi Savall has a few albums out with at least some Bulgarian traditional music on them. Honey and Blood comes to mind, but there are a few others.









Ok, here's the other one:









Interestingly, Bulgarian pop music (e.g. chalga) is not so different. Cut from the same cloth anyway.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> But im here to talk about bulgarian classical composer, inspired by folkish music.
> What is the bela bartok of the hungarians hehe.


The closest I can offer would be Petko Staynov (also Stainov), who is said to have given classical music a true Bulgarian flavour. I am admittedly not very familiar with his work (I have nothing in my own meager collection). There is this album:









and youtube may have something to offer.


----------

